# Trailbreakers Dryland Classic (Sled Dog Race)



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

The hubby and I spent last weekend at a local sled dog race, the Trailbreakers Dryland Challenge. What a BLAST to watch, and how fantastic to hang out with some of my mushing friends again. 

There were tons of classes - everything from 6-dog rig, 4-dog rig, to 2-dog bikejor, 1-2 dog scooter, and even canicross!

The dogs in attendance ranged from purebred Sibes, to "mix and match" recreational teams, to Alaskan huskies, and even a few hounds. I pretty much picked the brains of several of the mushers and had a GREAT time. Met lots of new folks and learned a lot about the different bloodlines that are out there.

On to the pics!

My friends Don and Phyllis of Husky Hobbies were in attendance for the event (you can see last years' photos of their team in the snow here.) Here's Don, racing with his rig and 6 of his amazing purebred Sibes.



















More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

The bikejoring class was INCREDIBLY popular! Seemed like it attracted both the pros and the recreational mushers alike.










These two pointers were BLAZING FAST. I mean - HOLY DYNAMITE, BATMAN! fast. I completely understood why so many people race hound or pointer crosses at sprint races after I watched these amazing dogs run.


















For some reason, I just love this shot. Also love the red booties!









More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

One more of the bikejor class.










I spent quite some time talking with the owner of this team. Her dogs were AMAZING little racing-bred Sibes, mostly Seppala strain. They were so focused and seemed to work so beautifully as a team - working like a unit. It was great to see.



















More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

These were some of her dogs, picketed and waiting for their turn. The colored mark on their forehead was like their entry wristband - it marked them so the mushers can't switch dogs in-between heats, since the race was run over 2 days.










LOVED this dog. What a classic "old school" look. To me, this is what I think of when I think "racing Husky".










Just a few randoms of equipment...

These sleds and snowshoes were all for sale. They were BEAUTIFUL! If I hadn't already ordered a sled of my own, I would have been sorely, sorely tempted.










And this is officially the coolest dogbox EVER.










That's all the pics! Thanks so much for looking, hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, thank you for sharing. I wish they had these types of events around here, because I'd love to watch and see all those gorgeous dogs!


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Wonderful photos & the dogs sure looked to be enjoying themselves. They do the same sort of thing in the Southern Highlands of NSW.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

I wish I was there to watch them! Very nice pics.


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

those dogs are amazing!, Man I want one so bad...


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Me too, I love the look of "racing huskies".


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I love the Seppala strain. They are such beautiful dogs and as you said, more 'old school' in the general look. Plus, working Sibes are much more likely to come in agouti and I absolutely LOVE that coat color on them.

Anyway, glad you had fun! It's easy to get caught up in the thrill of sledding I think, even from the sidelines. The dogs are just so into what they're doing and the owners are having fun - it makes for a lot of excitement and energy in the air. Definitely a great experience, I wish there were more sled events around my area. 

Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i just love love love the old school racing huskies. agoutis are by far my favorite, hence my husky keno. he comes from racing lines and hopefully one day i will be able to get my 3 into sledding or bikejoring/scootering.

i just wish we had something similar around here


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yet another awesome sledding thread. I love watching these dogs in action. Thanks for the pictures nekomi... keep 'em coming.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow that's awesome that you attended a dog race! I'd love to do that some day. The dogs there are just so pretty looking! I didn't know skijoring could also be done on bikes, I just thought you had to run with them; thanks for that bit of info. I'm trying to remember that one breed that's bred with a Pointer and something else, and they race too. 

Let me look it up as it's going to drive me crazy! And that's neat that you know your different types of Huskies! That's it, the Eurohound!


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome pics! That must have been so fun to be there - im jealous! Thanks for taking all these and posting


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Wow that's awesome that you attended a dog race! I'd love to do that some day. The dogs there are just so pretty looking! I didn't know skijoring could also be done on bikes, I just thought you had to run with them; thanks for that bit of info. *I'm trying to remember that one breed that's bred with a Pointer and something else, and they race too. *
> 
> Let me look it up as it's going to drive me crazy! And that's neat that you know your different types of Huskies! That's it, the Eurohound!


Alaskan Huskies


----------



## Zeus and Sheba (Nov 17, 2009)

Great pictures! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Wonderful pics! I love seeing them all... I wish i could go dog sledding. Tried to do it once but it was -50 w/ the windchill and they cancelled on us because it wasn't safe for the dogs.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

That's so cool. I would love to go to an event and see them in action. I actually prefer the look of the racing sibes or the alaskin huskies. They're beautiful and aren't as clean cut as most sibes, they actually look like they belong in the snow.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Oh wow oh wow oh wow!

SO MUCH FUN!!!! 

Thanks for sharing, I'm jealous. =P


----------

